# Methyl-1-Testosterone......



## Johnny Begood (Aug 8, 2006)

originally posted this in the 'Anabolics' forum... and someone suggested I post it here and see if I get a response?

Methyl-1-Testosterone has anyone used it and had good results, is it worth taking to boost my testosterone level to help with recovery and add a bit of shape. I'm not looking to put a huge amount of mass on or to be lifting killer weights....... what can I expect?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2006)

M1T is an anabolic steroid, now illegal in the US, very toxic on the liver and the side effects can be harsh.

No you should not use M1T, there are better options.


----------



## Johnny Begood (Aug 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> M1T is an anabolic steroid, now illegal in the US, very toxic on the liver and the side effects can be harsh.
> 
> No you should not use M1T, there are better options.



....please go on..... you sound quite strongly against it, why? and what are the options?

cheers buddy.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2006)

nothing more to say...is it legal in the UK?


----------



## Johnny Begood (Aug 8, 2006)

i guess it must be legal ... you can buy it on the web here.

...why, if it's an anobolic steroid, can you buy it legally here?..... 

is it really such serious stuff?


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 8, 2006)

Gee! let me see, is it serious??? ITS A STEROID its serious and u should not even be considering this until u research this shit MUCH further!!!

Also, ure not looking for more mass or strenght increases, If ure diet and training are dead on, go with tribulus ro something to increase test levels, not AAS!


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 8, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> originally posted this in the 'Anabolics' forum... and someone suggested I post it here and see if I get a response?
> 
> Methyl-1-Testosterone has anyone used it and had good results, is it worth taking to boost my testosterone level to help with recovery and add a bit of shape. I'm not looking to put a huge amount of mass on or to be lifting killer weights....... what can I expect?


i never said pose that question here. i said to post the question, "what substance can i take to increase my testosterone levels (for adding mass and aiding recovering)?"


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 8, 2006)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Gee! let me see, is it serious??? ITS A STEROID its serious and u should not even be considering this until u research this shit MUCH further!!!
> 
> *Also, ure not looking for more mass or strenght increases, If ure diet and training are dead on, go with tribulus ro something to increase test levels, not AAS!*


there's an answer jbg!


----------



## Johnny Begood (Aug 8, 2006)

you beat me to it Chief...

i was just about to answer your first post...... i'll take a look at tribulus...

thanks for all your imput!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 8, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> you beat me to it Chief...
> 
> i was just about to answer your first post...... i'll take a look at tribulus...
> 
> thanks for all your imput!


 
sound sound decision man! Im sure Rob will jump on this one and link u to his product line!


----------



## Johnny Begood (Aug 9, 2006)

*Crazy enough:*

thanks..... i've found tribulus for sale here on the web no problem..... one more question.....( always more questions..) they seem to vary in strength, what sort of strength should you be looking at???

one last thing........Methyl-1-Testosterone, i got the the impression from most who replied this isn't good stuff to try... is because it's so harsh on the liver... not that i'm trying to justify it, but if it does what it say's on the bottle, increases testosterone, adds muscle and strength.. isn't that what most 'steroids' do??..... only asking so i know... not trying to cause a stir!

thanks again!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, it is a steroid, so it does what steroids do!


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 9, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> *Crazy enough:*
> 
> thanks..... i've found tribulus for sale here on the web no problem..... one more question.....( always more questions..) they seem to vary in strength, what sort of strength should you be looking at???
> 
> ...


i know i said something once about this but i'll try to rephrase it. 

there are 2 sources of test. one is endogenous. the other is exogenous. if you are trying to raise natural test levels, you should only be seeking out the compounds that do this. (raise endogenous levels.) ok, stay with me. now when you get to the idea of using pro-hormones and steroids, you are providing an exogenous source of... hormones. not necessarily testosterone, but an anabolic androgenic hormone. please note that if you provide an exogenous source of any anabolic androgenic hormone, your htpa is signaled to halt natural testosterone production. that means... take m1t, which is not testosterone, and your body stop producing test for several weeks... for what??? 3 weeks and 15 lbs of weight fluctuation? ok, now i'm on a tangent.

you see, this is why i read your questions so literally and answered succinctly.


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 3, 2008)

where is the production line you talk about?


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2008)

Click Here



ironman13 said:


> where is the production line you talk about?


----------

